# Is there a way to delete accounts?



## Domjoe414 (Jan 5, 2021)

I'd like to know if there's a way to delete an FaF account, as it's something I have considered/am considering. I couldn't find an option for that though, and searching threads only turned up old methods that don't work (probably from previous iterations of the site)


----------



## Raever (Jan 11, 2021)

You can delete your FA account by following this link: https://www.furaffinity.net/controls/delete-account
You can disable it as well, if you don't want to permanently delete it.
If you mean your forum account - I'm not sure.


----------



## TwoBrains (Jan 13, 2021)

Domjoe414 said:


> I'd like to know if there's a way to delete an FaF account, as it's something I have considered/am considering. I couldn't find an option for that though, and searching threads only turned up old methods that don't work (probably from previous iterations of the site)


Your main FA account should have an option to delete it in the Account Settings page. Couldn't find an option for deleting your _forum_ account, though; not sure if there even is one. Some forums are fucky like that; deleting accounts would break code, or something like that.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jan 15, 2021)

I remember Luffy saying in a similar thread that a trouble ticket would need to be submitted on the main site with a request to have the forum account deleted. Don't know if this works, though.


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2021)

I propose that all accounts be PERMANENT.

Everything you post will now follow you forever, and be forwarded to every school and job you apply to, and be provided to every potential spouse, business partner and employer as a point of reference.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 26, 2021)

Just PM me or send a trouble ticket in.


----------



## Blah (Jan 26, 2021)

Simo said:


> I propose that all accounts be PERMANENT.
> 
> Everything you post will now follow you forever, and be forwarded to every school and job you apply to, and be provided to every potential spouse, business partner and employer as a point of reference.


Sure you would be comfortable with that, Sir-Spanks-A-Lot? :v


----------



## Deleted member 160935 (Oct 19, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Just PM me or send a trouble ticket in.


Can you please delete my Fur Affinity Forums account please? I don't really wanna be on here.


----------



## Deleted member 161885 (Nov 15, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Just PM me or send a trouble ticket in.


Could you please delete my Furaffinity forums account. I just don't want to get hacked.


----------



## Goofy ahh (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm just looking to delete this account is all lol


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 17, 2022)

The deer says goodbye.


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Dec 17, 2022)

Foxythewolf32 says ciao


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Dec 17, 2022)

@Flamingo requesting my Fur Affinity Forums account be deleted


----------



## kelhart (Dec 19, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Just PM me or send a trouble ticket in.


i would also like to request my account to be deleted


----------



## ToddVixelle (Dec 19, 2022)

Blood sacrifice.


----------

